
Real-Time Face Video Swapping from a Single Portrait - strangecasts
https://dl.acm.org/doi/abs/10.1145/3384382.3384519
======
strangecasts
The supplemental video on YouTube: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYEqzv-
hApk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYEqzv-hApk)

